# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  My Family Doesn't Understand

## musicescape18

My family doesn't understand how bad my SA can get for me. There's times I can't even leave my room because I'm worried about what MY FAMILY will say to or about me. That doesn't occur often, but I can't go out shopping alone in fear I'll have to talk to an employee at a store. I can't answer questions in class without getting the feeling that I'll pass out or without hearing my heart beating in my ears and the blood rushing to my face. It gets to the point where I lose peripheral vision because I can't breathe properly and my heart is racing so fast. My throat closes up and I just want to lay on the floor and cry. I don't know any other way to describe the way I feel and no matter what I tell my family, they don't care or understand.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I don't have much advice for you. All I can say is that I know what you're going through. When forced to go through a social situation, I fought with my parents. Eventually I decided it would be better to have less fighting if I just told my dad the truth. It didn't go well. He tried to understand but he didn't so the whole thing was pointless. I hated how it took so much for me to finally tell him why I act the way I did, only for him to brush it off as a "regular" problem and do nothing to support me. 

I just decided it wasn't worth trying to get him to understand so I'll go back to keeping it to myself. At least there _are_ some people that understand, even if it's online.

----------


## Chantellabella

First, welcome to the forum. You'll find people here who understand your situation. Many of us can relate to the fears you mentioned. And many don't tell their parents because they've gotten things like "just go out and make friends or just talk to people." Parents can be very unhelpful because they want their kids to not have problems. Maybe it brings up things like what they did wrong in raising you or something? I know when my children have problems I instantly ask myself what did I do wrong to cause their problem.

Have you had a chance to tell anyone else about your struggles? It's tough going through this alone.

----------


## L

Hey there - I have never told my parents about my anxiety or depression - I got help on my own! What age are you? I find that it can be very hard to explain anxiety to others and more difficult for some to understand it. Do you know anyone else that may be more understanding?

----------


## musicescape18

Yeah, my parents and some of my friends know as well as a couple of my teachers that I'm close with. I'm also seeing a therapist and taking meds, but the anxiety has been going on since I was little and didn't even know what anxiety meant or that it was a thing. But I have told other people and they try to help, but they don't fully understand it or know how to try and help me.

----------


## musicescape18

I'll be sixteen in two weeks. I've told my parents and I've told friends and I even see a therapist, but it doesn't help much. I've started taking meds, but they only help to an extent and even that isn't much. :/ What did you do for yours?

----------


## musicescape18

THAT'S WHAT MY PARENTS DO! I get so frustrated because I get so anxious and because they don't understand, that I'm in tears because I'm so mad. Even though this sucks, I'm glad there's people that I can relate to.

----------


## QuietAndy

I have noise anxiety (misophonia) and when i tried to explain the addiction to my parents ( years ago) they dismissed me. My mom just said I need more b vitamin and my dad would eat with his mouth open just to mess with me.

----------


## LuniaNorisi

My family doesn't understand either... It seems no one understands--they just think I'm antisocial and awkward, when I'm not... I don't know what to do anymore, honestly. :/

----------

